# Admin Help!!!!



## henk-thokk (Aug 23, 2005)

Sorry to post this here, but i am in a hurry, and can't find the right place. Someone else was on my computer, and now i can't log them out to get into my account. My account is palleomrotis, If there's anything you can do to help, it is very well accepted.


----------



## msd (Aug 23, 2005)

henk-thokk said:
			
		

> Sorry to post this here, but i am in a hurry, and can't find the right place. Someone else was on my computer, and now i can't log them out to get into my account. My account is palleomrotis, If there's anything you can do to help, it is very well accepted.




You can always delete the cookies on your machine.  Come back to the site and you should be prompted to log in.

It's bringing a gun to a knife fight, but it should work... 

BTW...Meta is a good place for these kinds of requests.


----------



## IronWolf (Aug 23, 2005)

Yep, the Meta forum is what you wanted.  And as msd suggested, if logging out does not work (which I have heard does not on several occasions) then deleting your enworld.org cookies should do the trick and force you to log back in again with your user ID.


----------



## henk-thokk (Aug 23, 2005)

Ok, just one problem. I'm computer challanged. I can do what every other guy can, but less. How would i go aboute deleting the cookies on my machine? (Dayng, iee reelie iz dume!)


----------



## msd (Aug 23, 2005)

henk-thokk said:
			
		

> Ok, just one problem. I'm computer challanged. I can do what every other guy can, but less. How would i go aboute deleting the cookies on my machine? (Dayng, iee reelie iz dume!)




I am using Internet Explorer on Windows so I can give you instructions on that.  If you are using something else, please let us know so that someone with your config can speak up!

In IE:

Go to *Tools*, and then click *Internet Options*.

In the middle of the dialog box that appears, you should see a button that says *Delete Cookies*.  Click it.

Be aware that your computer might churn for quote a bit.  No worries, just let it do its job.  When the regular curso returns, hit refresh (F5) on http://www.enworld.org

Hope that helps!

-Matt


----------



## ThirdWizard (Aug 23, 2005)

For Firefox its Tools-> Options, click on privacy, and click "clear" beside "cookies."


----------



## MerricB (Aug 23, 2005)

You could also click on the link at the top-right hand corner of the page, marked "Log Out"

Cheers!


----------



## Mark CMG (Aug 23, 2005)

MerricB said:
			
		

> You could also click on the link at the top-right hand corner of the page, marked "Log Out"
> 
> Cheers!





_Don't confuse things..._


----------



## Morrus (Aug 23, 2005)

The advice above is pretty good!

In the meantime, I'll slide this over to Meta.  If you're still having trouble after the cookie thing, let us know.


----------



## palleomortis (Aug 23, 2005)

thanx all, got 'er done!!!


----------



## IronWolf (Aug 23, 2005)

MerricB said:
			
		

> You could also click on the link at the top-right hand corner of the page, marked "Log Out"




Except that there have been occasions where people have reported the "Log Out" option hasn't worked and then you need to go clear the cookies...


----------



## Crothian (Aug 23, 2005)

ya, log out does not work for me.  But I always felt that was more because EN World doesn't want me to leave


----------



## IronWolf (Aug 23, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> ya, log out does not work for me.  But I always felt that was more because EN World doesn't want me to leave




In your case I believe they may have disabled your "Log Out" option for that very reason!


----------



## Piratecat (Aug 23, 2005)

What actually happened is that during one of the board revisions, something got changed in such a way that the log-out command wouldn't clear the cookie; it just didn't recognize it for some reason. Once you clear the cookie manually, you're all set from that point forwards.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Aug 26, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> ya, log out does not work for me.  But I always felt that was more because EN World doesn't want me to leave




You're not allowed to leave. It's like the "Hotel California". "You can check out but you can never leave".


----------

